# Marco Island



## Big D. (Dec 16, 2008)

I will be heading to Marco Island (not sure where that is) at the beginning of April for a few days. I was thinking about doing a 1/2 day charter while I am there. Does anyone have a recommendation? What is biting that time of year? I usually surf fish along the NC coast. Any help would be much appreciated!
Thanks,
Big D.


----------



## Big D. (Dec 16, 2008)

Not one reply to my first post! Can anyone give me any help?


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

BigD,

"MARCO ISLAND THE EVERGLADES & THE 10,000 ISLANDS" are south of Naples Fla. on the Gulf Coast. That would put you equi-distant from Naples (to the north) and Everglades City (to the south east), and definately put you in warmer waters. Consider this location as Florida south west area.

The area gets its name from the numerous barrier islands and canals; fishing is done in the canals, especially on tidal flows. Fishing the beaches is especially effective at sunrise and sunset ( and immediatley preceeeding ).

As far as what you can catch , given the series of cold fronts that have been hitting all of Florida , what you can catch inshore is dependant onwater temps. Many of the warmer-water fish species have been stunned, and are lethargic . Snook fishery on the Gulf Coast remains strictly catch and release ever since last years setback.

Water temps will determine which fish species can be found.

The best bouy reports can be found at (Naples) :
http://roswellweather.net/buoy/Florida/Florida.php

Personally , if I was there at that time , I would go kayak fishing at Chokoloskee to supplement the charter.

Fishwander


----------



## Big D. (Dec 16, 2008)

Fishwander,
Thanks for all the info. I think I may take your advice on a kayak trip while I am there. I appreciate you taking the time to give me some facts about the area. I hope you have a safe and happy New-Year!
Thanks again,
Big D.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Big D

Depending on bait avialability, and water temps , you can expect:

Inshore: Whiting, Pompano , Spanish mackeral, Bluefish, Sea trout, Drum, Sheepshead (arround pylons/pilings).

Offshore: Grouper, Sea bass, Spanish Mackeral, Kingfish, cobia

Night time: Shark

Bait Choice: shrimp , sand fleas ,fingerling minnows , whitebait , scaled sardines, greenbacks , crabs

Fishwander


----------



## Big D. (Dec 16, 2008)

Fishwander,
Thanks again! Hopefully, I can post some pics after my trip. Have a happy and a safe New-Year!
Big D.


----------

